
David Chang on the Momofuku Empire’s Disastrous Beginning - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/david-chang-momofuku-book-excerpt-eat-peach-11598978591
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/feDqK](https://archive.vn/feDqK)

